# Personal best smallie



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I caught an 18" small mouth tonight. I'm so pumped still! Thanks to Fishslim who without hesitation practically jumped in and helped me land it.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is a pic of it .


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job on the Smallmouth was not letting her go back in without a picture. I will get the picture i took on for you in a few minutes was a great loking fat 18" smallie. Congrats again!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Congrats on the PB smaillie,great job.Would have liked to seen a pic of Troy wading


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

He put that fish before his own personal safety for sure but he did stay dry.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

It sure was an interesting 5 minute span there tonight with the smallie and musky caught at the same time.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Heres Pic Puter he thinks i was trying to get his fish i was trying to get my daggone foot unlocked under a rock and was sitting on top of my leg and could not move!! But i heard the words my "Personal Best Smallie" so i risked my life and lims to get ahold of her. Once i had her i was like please take the fish i cannot get up i was looking for my i have fallen and can't get up whistle then foot came loose.  Congrats again nice swim bait you was using!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Heres Pic Puter he thinks i was trying to get his fish i was trying to get my daggone foot unlocked under a rock and was sitting on top of my leg and could not move!! But i heard the words my "Personal Best Smallie" so i risked my life and lims to get ahold of her. Once i had her i was like please take the fish i cannot get up i was looking for my i have fallen and can't get up whistle then foot came loose.  Congrats again nice swim bait you was using!!


HaHa! Sorry that I was too interested in getting that fish on the bank and photographed instead of helping you up. It was too much of a hand full to grab it an help you at the same time. I'm sure you understand. It was caught on a sunrise big joshy.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

nice catch . hopefully we can get our fair share of those for the team


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

yak-on said:


> nice catch . hopefully we can get our fair share of those for the team


I was officially a member when I caught it. Why can't it be for the team?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well 1st u cant submit a catch until feb 14th 
2nd u werent in a kayak
3rd u dont have the ruler to prove its size . ..i know it sucks .


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

yak-on said:


> well 1st u cant submit a catch until feb 14th
> 2nd u werent in a kayak
> 3rd u dont have the ruler to prove its size . ..i know it sucks .


not really< I'm ok with it. just trying to get some numbers on the board. Fish slim measured the fish for the future nay sayers. I'm not saying you are questioning my fish, no offense intended yak.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Beautiful fish! Well done.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

good looking smallie great color's. And nice marking's.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

geoffoquinn said:


> not really< I'm ok with it. just trying to get some numbers on the board. Fish slim measured the fish for the future nay sayers. I'm not saying you are questioning my fish, no offense intended yak.



none taken at all. i believe you if slim is posting with it its the truth


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice February Smallie:B!!!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Nice smallie Geoff!!!!!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicely done man! From the look of your previous posts you have been putting a lot of work in with not the best results so good job on getting your PB Smallmouth tonight. That's got to boost your confidence. Keep at it. PB Smallmouth in February has to be a sign of a good year to come!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

beautiful fish! Im guessing that piggy was well fed up in the lake for many years.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job man that's a fatty. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

January/February Smallmouths are a blessing. Congrats, beautiful fish.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice fish, gota love the smallies,


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Great smallie!!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

good fish. what lake or river? dont wanna know exact spot. congrats on pb.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I appreciate all the kind words.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice... I was thinking about going out last night and never got a chance. Sounds like it was a pretty fun night.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice work! I'm surprised a little bit though as to where...
I'm sure Joshy likes the little pump of his ever popular swim's once again.

I'm heading out tonight. Probably not there unless I hear of good eye reports...


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

awesome fish! I should be there right now instead of having a couple beers after working all night. Oh well, at least i'm watching In-Fisherman on TV


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

man i wish i could have been there


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

nice fish to say the least. congrats on Pb also.


----------

